# Rock salt on bricks



## kawasaki guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi guys, 

Is rock salt bad on bricks


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Salt is pretty much bad for everything.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

I use Magic Salt on bricks and pavers and I havent seen an issue. But Salt is pretty corrosive.


----------



## kawasaki guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks! Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I can't believe you posted a thread to ask something like this! Try to "google" stuff like this and you'll feel like a genius in just a few days.


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

Only if its hungry salt


----------



## kawasaki guy (Nov 22, 2012)

ALC-GregH;1587306 said:


> I can't believe you posted a thread to ask something like this! Try to "google" stuff like this and you'll feel like a genius in just a few days.


 I did google it, but it did not have anything about changing color 


rcn971;1587503 said:


> Only if its hungry salt


Thanks !!!


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

Use liquids


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

rcn971;1587503 said:


> Only if its hungry salt


:laughing:...We have a winner...Stay away from that hungry salt.....:salute:


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

The freeze thaw is what kills Concrete and Brick pavers.......Salt or any other De-icer just speeds that process up

Brick pavers are more susceptible to the freeze thaw process due to the fact they do not use Air Entrained concrete in the process....The paver is Alot more porous than concrete so water penetrates quicker and further....


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

allseasons87;1587765 said:


> Use liquids


How would this make a difference?

Everyone uses liquids to melt snow and ice. 



TJSNOW;1587934 said:


> The freeze thaw is what kills Concrete and Brick pavers.......Salt or any other De-icer just speeds that process up
> 
> Brick pavers are more susceptible to the freeze thaw process due to the fact they do not use Air Entrained concrete in the process....The paver is Alot more porous than concrete so water penetrates quicker and further....


You almost sound like you might know something aboot this, I'm impressed.


----------



## kawasaki guy (Nov 22, 2012)

*Thanks guys !!!*


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

kawasaki guy;1596074 said:


> *Thanks guys !!!*


Calcium chloride is far less corrosive than sodium chloride, and if you want to get real fancy beet juice is the latest fad. There is less wastage with liquid (I've read reports where as much as 40% of rock salt is wasted...mind you, that is for road applications). Also, pre treatment with liquid brine is very effective.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

If the bricks are older style clay bricks and you use rock salt they are pretty much toast, They will start to fall apart especially with the freeze and thaw. Concrete bricks hold up better then clay bricks do. Concrete is permeable and the salt can get inside the bricks and work from the inside out over time.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

johnhenry1933;1596802 said:


> Calcium chloride is far less corrosive than sodium chloride, and if you want to get real fancy beet juice is the latest fad. There is less wastage with liquid (I've read reports where as much as 40% of rock salt is wasted...mind you, that is for road applications). Also, pre treatment with liquid brine is very effective.


Calcium is less corrosive than sodium?

Since when? Why then must one use rubber gloves when using calcium? Why is it recommended to use a respirator when applying granular calcium?

Beet juice is far from the latest fad, it started close to 10 years ago.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

TJSNOW;1587934 said:


> The paver is Alot more porous than concrete so water penetrates quicker and further....


You sure about that?

Landscape pavers are "softer" (less dense) than poured concrete?


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

dfd9;1596898 said:


> Calcium is less corrosive than sodium? *Yes (insofar as concrete).*
> 
> Since when? Why then must one use rubber gloves when using calcium? Why is it recommended to use a respirator when applying granular calcium? *Always (as far as concrete.)*
> 
> Beet juice is far from the latest fad, it started close to 10 years ago.


 *Compared to NaCl and Cacl2...it is the latest fad. Mg doesn't count, as it is not a fad.*

Geez, like to argue much?

Let it be known that my post was specifically referencing the causticity of CaCl2 to concrete, and its compressive strength, not iron, steel, skin or eyeballs. And yes, I have an engineering background. :waving:


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

johnhenry1933;1597049 said:


> *Compared to NaCl and Cacl2...it is the latest fad. Mg doesn't count, as it is not a fad.*
> 
> Geez, like to argue much?
> 
> Let it be known that my post was specifically referencing the causticity of CaCl2 to concrete, and its compressive strength, not iron, steel, skin or eyeballs. And yes, I have an engineering background. :waving:


Argue? No just correct misinformation.

As for calcium and concrete and having an engineering background, you might want to check Michigan Tech's study of mag, calcium and sodium and its effects on concrete.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

johnhenry1933;1596802 said:


> Calcium chloride is far less corrosive than sodium chloride, and if you want to get real fancy beet juice is the latest fad. There is less wastage with liquid (I've read reports where as much as 40% of rock salt is wasted...mind you, that is for road applications). Also, pre treatment with liquid brine is very effective.


How about a link to some info backing that up? I've never seen any that shows CC any safer to use, at least nothing published by a non-biased agency in the last 20 years or so. And beat juice isn't going to melt anything better than water will, it's only used a a suplement to an actual de-icer. When you hear about beat juice being used, it's almost always a small ingredient, with the bulk being a salt brine of some sort...............


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

TCLA;1596959 said:


> You sure about that?
> 
> Landscape pavers are "softer" (less dense) than poured concrete?


More Porous than a Traditional poured concrete slab......So...just calm down there fella....

Do you know what porous means????........:laughing:

The PSI which you are referring to on Brick pavers is around 8000-12000 psi which is Much higher than normal slab concrete.......Happy Now.....:waving:


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

TCLA;1596959 said:


> You sure about that?
> 
> Landscape pavers are "softer" (less dense) than poured concrete?


I seem to remember a picture of some guy with a mountain of salt on top of brick pavers a couple years back.


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

dfd9;1598162 said:


> I seem to remember a picture of some guy with a mountain of salt on top of brick pavers a couple years back.


Ya.........Some Bozo with long hair..........

Lets not twist my words...........NEVER said anything aboot strength.....


----------



## kawasaki guy (Nov 22, 2012)

kawasaki guy;1596074 said:


> *Thanks guys !!!*


same again


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

TJSNOW;1598169 said:


> Ya.........Some Bozo with long hair..........
> 
> Lets not twist my words...........NEVER said anything aboot strength.....


Long, grey hair.

Or was it white? :laughing:


----------

